# Chicagoland 12/16/2008 Plowing Video, Edited



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I didnt have a whole lot of time to take videos but here is a lot that I taped. The digital camera that I used kept going out of focus so I sped the video up so its not so obnoxious.

I have a bunch more video but I may not have time to get it together before the snow tonight payup:bluebounc

Video


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

very nice
really liked that song


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

To long to down load now have to get ready for the BIG ONE coming tonight & Friday...


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

ColliganLands;681573 said:


> very nice
> really liked that song


Thanks!



RichG53;681614 said:


> To long to down load now have to get ready for the BIG ONE coming tonight & Friday...


You can stream it too, just click the link instead of right clicking it and downloading it.

Unless your on dialup:crying:


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice vid Doug. :salute:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Another great vid doug, you def out did yourself again!




Great job!:waving:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

toby4492;681633 said:


> Nice vid Doug. :salute:


Thanks Tom! Hope your doing ok, its gettin lonely around here with you stepping back a bit!



tls22;681644 said:


> Another great vid doug, you def out did yourself again!
> 
> Great job!:waving:


Thanks tim!


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice video. Thanks Doug!

Freddy


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

great vid, the speed turned up made it all the better. most vids get boring quick, not yours. looking forward to seein more. probly will with the snow there callin for tonight. GL tonight.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice, coulda been better. Shoulda used a camera man! LOL.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice video!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Great vid as usual.

What program do you use to edit your video footage?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!

I have always liked video filming and editing but just not quite enough to do it for a living.

Bladescape, I am using Sony Movie Studio 9 Premium Package. Its a great program and very similar to thier very high end editing tools. Its very hard to use but it has great features and is very powerful.


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

Real nice video I like how you did the picture in picture.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Very nice doug. Well put together, the picture in picture was cool.

I also took a video of the storm but I'm still trying to decide where to upload a 12.5 minute video that's like 2.60 gigs. I tried to make it about 24 meg but it didn't work.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Mark13;682427 said:


> Very nice doug. Well put together, the picture in picture was cool.
> 
> I also took a video of the storm but I'm still trying to decide where to upload a 12.5 minute video that's like 2.60 gigs. I tried to make it about 24 meg but it didn't work.


Im sure you have Widows movie maker, open the video in that and you can do some editing and stuff to it there. You can then export the video into a much smaller file without it getting too pixelated looking


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I moved stuff around on my site and the new link to the video is *HERE*


----------



## 99rangerunner (Nov 23, 2009)

hey stroker you got any video from the storm where it was lightning and tu=hundering last december


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

no I dont. Where I was, we only had a few flashes and one clap of thunder


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Here's a video one of my buddies took of the Dec 06 storm. I remember seeing some lightning that night too. Cool video nonetheness!

It's not edited, nor is is anything too profound, but it was a fun couple of nights.


----------

